# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  board cnc mach3 usb cho cảm nhận ạ

## tienha92bd@gmail.com

anh em nào dùng rồi cho cảm nhận.ưu và nhược điểm.

----------


## tienha92bd@gmail.com

cho xin ý kiến với mọi người

----------


## vufree

Nghe nói chập chờn lắm nên toàn chơi LPT cổ điển thôi

----------


## BLCNC

Có lần đang chạy thì bị rớt luôn trong khi máy tính vẫn đang thực hiện các tác vụ khác (nhẹ nhàng thui) rất bình thường.

----------


## biết tuốt

thêm 1 câu cho hoang mang    :Wink:  mọi thứ đều có thể xảy ra , chả cái gì 100%     nếu đơn giản bác dùng nc v5

----------


## tienha92bd@gmail.com

cảm ơn mấy bác ạ

----------


## Nguyen Thien Minh Nguyen

Mình đã dùng loại này rồi, nó hành mình mất 1 thời gian không rõ nguyên nhân , cứ khi ték thử chương trình thì chạy được 15 ph là bắt đầu chệch choạc và mất bước, re set lại máy tính thì cũng y vậy , cuối cùng thay mach 3 lpt chạy thì mút chỉ đường tà     :Big Grin:

----------

